# cover of deftones - Pink Maggit (cello + piano)



## Yombie (Jun 16, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/yombie%2Fpink-maggit-cover

It needs some work, but it's slowly coming together.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Recording quality is poor


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

If you record from microphone, try to place foam rubber (kitchen sponge) on it.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Or is it supposed to sound like that? It kind of sounds like there's a distortion filter over the instruments, which certainly lends it a grungy metal air to it. I don't know - I liked it.


----------

